# Versatile Grapple Wine Recipe (11% ABV)



## jamesbsmith (Jan 31, 2015)

*Versatile Grapple Wine Recipe (11% ABV)*

I like using grape juice with apple juice. I think the two create a synergy which is better than either a grape juice wine or an apple juice wine alone.

Here is a Versatile Recipe which I always stick to when making wine, it gives almost unlimited combinations. As this site is mainly US based, I will give a recipe for a 22.5L Carboy, US Gallon, and UK Gallon. See after the recipes for the process you could use:

Note - Grape Juice - Use red, white or both!

*22.5L Carboy Recipe*

5L Grape, 10L Apple & 3Kg Sugar OR 

7.5L Grape, 7.5L Apple & 2.8Kg Sugar OR 

10L Grape, 5L Apple & 2.5Kg Sugar

*For tropical Notes:*

Add 1L of Pineapple Juice OR replace 3L of the apple / grape juice with 3L Rubicon Passion Fruit / Lychee Juice.

*For Further Complexity - Add late: *

10 Bananas / 1Kg Gooseberries / Currants / Raspberries / Forest Fruits / Cherries / Blueberries / 8 X 410g Tins Fruit: Strawberries / Peaches / Apricots / Pears. You may double these these fruits if you reduce the initial juice by 2L.

Honey - Replace 1Kg sugar with 1.25Kg clear honey for honey flavour

*1 US Gallon*

1L Grape, 1.5L Apple & 470g Sugar OR 

1.5L Grape, 1L Apple & 450g Sugar

*To add Tropical Notes - *

Add 150ml of Pineapple Juice OR 
Replace 500ml of the apple / grape juice with Rubicon Passion Fruit / Lychee Juice.

*Further Complexity - *

Add late: 2 Bananas / 200g Gooseberries / Currants / Raspberries / Forest Fruits / 300g Cherries / Blueberries / 1 X 410g Tin Fruit: Strawberries / Peaches / Apricots / Pears. Can add twice these amounts if initial juice is reduced to 2L.

*1 UK Gallon*

1L Grape, 2L Apple & 580g Sugar OR 

1.5L Grape, 1.5L Apple & 555g Sugar OR 

2L Grape, 1L Apple & 530g Sugar

*To add Tropical Notes - *

Add 200ml of Pineapple Juice OR 
Replace 500ml to 750ml of the apple / grape juice with Rubicon Passion Fruit / Lychee Juice.

*Further Complexity - *

Add late: 2 Bananas / 250g Gooseberries / Currants / Raspberries / Forest Fruits / 350g Cherries / Blueberries / 1 or 2 X 410g Tins Fruit: Strawberries / Peaches / Apricots / Pears. Can add twice these amounts if initial juice is reduced to 2.5L.

Honey - Replace 180g sugar with 225g clear honey for honey flavour.

*Process*
Measure out your sugar and place into a saucepan and cover it with water. Bring it to the boil while stirring. As soon as it is dissolved, turn off the heat, allow to cool and add it to your fermenter. Add the juice you are using as well as 1 teaspoon of yeast, yeast nutrient and pectic enzyme per gallon, and fix air lock. Add water, leaving enough head space for initial fermentation and any late added fruit. 

When fermentation has slowed, add the mashed up, late add fruit and a little more pectic enzyme. (Holding the fruit back, and adding it at this later stage, will give a load more flavour, as taste is lost during the initial vigorous fermentation stage.) 

After two days, strain out any late added fruit. Leave to ferment until SG is less than 1.000, and then siphon from sediment. Add fining agent and rack. 

Bulk mature for 3 months then bottle.


----------

